# Mossberg 835 Ulti-Mag



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Does any one shoot one for turkeys? I know 2 guys that use them and they say they pattern great with the factory chokes. Light weight too!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have been using an 835 for several years. I love it. I use the 3 1/2".

ski


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

it's the only gun i would ever use, it's a great turkey gun!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I used one for awhile. It'll kill turks. Just pattern yours and make sure it hits where you point it and you'll kill birds.


----------



## Jeremy_84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely a great gun. That was the only gun I had for years until I recently got my new Reminton 870 all camo. It will get the job done for sure.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

@ jeremy 84 i hope you didn't sell your 835 because you might be disappointed with your 870 when it comes to killing birds. tough to beat the mossberg when it comes to turkey hunting


----------



## Jeremy_84 (Mar 7, 2011)

Nope I don't get rid of guns. I just add to the stock pile. haha. 

I agree the 835 is a great bird gun. That is what I will be using for turkey. I bought the 870 for deer and other game.


----------

